# Beretta White Onyx vs. Silver Pigeon - functional difference?



## Elba-hunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Does any know if there is a function difference between Beretta's white onyx and silver pigeon S or if the $400 difference is all cosmetic?


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=57&sid=72ac21dac508586064966017242a2eba

Try posting that question here.


----------

